# UPDATE by newbie goat owner of pregnant doe. How much longer



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

I posted back in April (the 26th to be exact) with photos of my new doe, asking for a pooch test. Everyone agreed she looked bred. Here are some updated photos of her as of today (May 18) and photos from April 24th as a comparison to show her physical change/growth.

I STILL don't know when she is due. I should have passed on getting her when I went to the place and found out all their does were most likely bred (considering they were in with 6 or 7 bucks). But I felt like I had to take at least one of them from that filthy place. I felt so bad for them. My guess is early to mid-July? Any bets? I'm hoping she'll wait until then because we are planning on going upstate for five or six days in the middle of June and I do not want to miss the births, nor do I trust anyone else to watch her and do the right thing. (Not that I really know what I am doing beyond research, but I am a paranoid mamma to my animals.)

Also, I never vaccinated her with CD/T because I have been having some trouble figuring out what brand I need to get. The best I can find is a vial with enough vaccine for 100 sheep. It says nothing about goats on the bottle, just sheep/cattle. I don't need THAT much vaccine, but its all I can find that says CD/T on the bottle in my area. If I get it, how much do I give her? I THINK she has been vaccinated before as the lady I got her from was telling me I need to vaccinate with CD/T. I don't know if she meant as a booster, or that she never had it before... I was trying to run away after I paid her because these people were SCARY. I know that I needed to do it a month ago so I could give her a first round plus a booster just in case she wasn't previously vaccinated. Is it too late now if her babies are due in July? Should I wait until she kids and then vaccinate them all? And if so, what is the dosage for kids compared to adults? Lol. Our vets around here are like... "Goats? Just feed them". They don't seem to know much about them.

Anyways, pictures!:

Spirit's Hoo Hoo April 24:









Spirit's Hoo Hoo May 18:









Spirit Viewed From the Top April 24:









Spirit From the Top May 18:









Spirit from the side April 24:








*sorry she is standing crooked AND uphill, so its hard to tell much*

Spirit from the side May 18:








*Now she is standing downhill. Lol*

Spirit Udders April 24:









Spirit Udders May 18:








*I don't think they are much different, but when you feel them, you can feel a bag. Before it was just like loose skin hanging there.Its just started filling out a bit in the last week.*

Also, how many do you guess? Place your bets! Lol. I think 1 or 2 tops. She doesn't look like she is getting big enough for more. I felt a big kick from one of the babies today in front of her udder. Not just a rolling/wave motion, but a really strong kick.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I am thinking that there is 2 in there and that she has at least a month to 6 weeks to go, her udder definately has an "experienced" look to it and will fill shortly before she's due.

She's looking healthy too...great job getting the groceries into her :thumbup: 

As far as the CD/T goes...I use the Bar-Vac CD/T
Most are labeled for sheep and goats and the dose is 2cc regardless of size or age.

Jeffers carries a good many brands to choose from, it may be easier for you to order it through them.
they do carry the bar vac, but it is 25 doses........if your doe has twins....for 3 doses on each you'll be using 12 cc of it anyhow this year...and you'll have it for next year as well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

TSC carries the bar vac CD/T and eventhough it says to throw out after use I refrigerate and use it as needed till it expires (I have never had it expire before I could use it though).

She looks like twins and sometime in early July is my guess. 

she is looking real nice


----------



## firelight27 (Apr 25, 2009)

Twins would be great! She is in a very nice paddock full of hay grass for several hours a day, with plenty of weeds and bushes (none poisonous) to munch on, so she has a full range of stuff for her to pick through without getting over stuffed as her graze time is limited (very rich pasture out here.) 

I will probably get it from the store if it has that long of a refrigerated life instead of ordering it, that way I get it sooner. At this point, should I just wait until she kids to vaccinate? And how old do the kids need to be before I vaccinate them? Thanks guys, you are SO helpful!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi there, you can vaccinate her about 4 weeks before she kids. When I had my goats, I would vaccinate the kids at one month and then again 3-4 weeks later.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

With the meds I buy, I re-use them after what it says on the bottle (like with penicillin it says use within 28 days of opening) however with a vaccine, the actual shelf-life is only 10 hours. So if you open the bottle and use it, the vaccine "dies" if you like, in 10 hours. Therefore you can keep it and re-use it as many times as you like - but it will only make you feel better - it won't actually do anything!

LW


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

here is a link to the proper vaccine.... I totally agree with Liz and Stacey.....I do the same ...I use it until it is gone.....and haven't had any problems....doing it this way.... for all these years.... that I have been using it........
http://www.jefferslivestock.com/ssc/pro ... f_id=16741

the CD&T that you had mentioned just for sheep/cattle...is the wrong stuff...it should say goats on it ...

Vaccinations, should be given, at the last 30 days before kidding.......I would give it to her 21 to 28 days later for booster.......with my boers I give it to the kids(weanlings) at 3 months old..... but with your pretty little goats.... it may be different.....I am unsure with your babies.

Your does are looking real good.....I also think twins.... :wink:


----------

